# Urn



## Crash180 (Jun 23, 2019)

Turned something different this past week, made an urn for my longtime road dog who recently passed from this world. Made from oak out of my back yard, it is a little over 7 inches wide and about 10 inches high.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 23, 2019)

Nice work! Must have been a great dog! Chuck


----------



## Crash180 (Jun 23, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Nice work! Must have been a great dog! Chuck


 Road dog is a term used between motorcycle riders, we rode together for 25 years.... But thanks man.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 23, 2019)

Beautiful work, I'm sorry about your dog, that really sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice work! I’ll bet your friend would be proud to take his final ‘ride’ in that custom urn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 25, 2019)

Beautiful oak and great work on the urn. Road Dog would be mighty proud of you for it. RIP for him.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2019)

That is a great looking urn. Nicely turned and good finish.

Um, so the road dog term, just so I understand, is that your human riding buddy, or your actual dog? 25 yrs is a long time for a dogs life, so I'm assuming it's your human buddy....
Either way, my condolences to you and all who knew him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gimpy (Jul 10, 2019)

Nice work, sorry for your loss


----------



## Crash180 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks Gimpy.


----------



## Crash180 (Jul 15, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> That is a great looking urn. Nicely turned and good finish.
> 
> Um, so the road dog term, just so I understand, is that your human riding buddy, or your actual dog? 25 yrs is a long time for a dogs life, so I'm assuming it's your human buddy....
> Either way, my condolences to you and all who knew him.


Pretty close to human lol, Crusty was all biker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crash180 (Jul 15, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Beautiful oak and great work on the urn. Road Dog would be mighty proud of you for it. RIP for him.


I appreciate that bud, thank you.


----------



## Crash180 (Jul 15, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Nice work! I’ll bet your friend would be proud to take his final ‘ride’ in that custom urn.


Rode on his bike with his son handling the controls. RIP Crusty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 15, 2019)

Great work on the urn! Very sorry for your loss.
I've made several for friends, can't think of a better motivator for working the wood--it's not pressure, more like satisfaction,
Have a deep appreciation for what you made.


----------

